

HP's CEO says layoffs critical to company's health - cpeterso
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227440/HP_s_CEO_says_layoffs_critical_to_company_s_health

======
zoowar
But it was ok to waste $1.2B on Palm.

~~~
cpeterso
HP acquired Palm two CEOs ago, so you can't lay much blame the current
leadership (except any board members who are still around).

